# Churchill Cub Mk III



## Rauce (Mar 20, 2022)

I’ve had this lathe for about 3 years and used it quite a bit. Purchased from a fab shop that was closing down in Scarborough for around $1000 and gave it a deep clean, minor mechanical repairs, rinsed and refilled gearboxes, new motor, QC toolpost and a new 4-jaw chuck and back plate. 

I’m going to pick up a new to me lathe in a few weeks so I’m trying to figure out what to include while selling this and how much to ask. 

It’s 13x24, weighs approx. 1000lbs. Cuts imperial and many common metric threads. Gearbox for the head and feed bar/lead screw are fully functional. A1-4 spindle nose with 3MT inside and also 3MT in the tailstock. Has a taper attachment that needs some minor work to get functioning. 

The ways that the tailstock rides on have the most wear. I shimmed the tailstock for better alignment within the typical use range. Carriage ways don’t look great visually (dings and whatnot) but seem to be okay, holding .001” on diameter for cuts up to 4” or so long is no problem. Cross slide leadscrew has visible wear. Cross slide ways have some wear, doesn’t face perfect over longer facing cuts. 

I could include 3 jaw and 4 jaw chucks, live Center, dead Center, keyed 1/2” Jacobs chuck, AXA toolpost with 10 holders and a import 2hp VFD to go with the recently purchased new 2hp motor (240v). 

Thoughts on asking price?


----------



## boilerhouse (Mar 20, 2022)

I'll let others suggest a price.  Are in Ontario?  When you come up with a price, please let me know.  I am interested in it, since it is an upgrade from my current wimpy Atlas.  I would PM you, but I am not finding that feature on the forum.


----------



## RobinHood (Mar 20, 2022)

Click on the little envelope symbol beside your name. A drop down menu allows you to “start a new conversation”


----------



## boilerhouse (Mar 20, 2022)

Thank you - PM sent


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 20, 2022)

Rauce said:


> I’m trying to figure out what to include while selling


This maybe irrelevant if it's already sold but, break it down into what has to go with the lathe ie chucks and what you can't use on the new lathe. 
Is what your thinking of keeping worth keeping or would you like to upgrade, ie QCTP, drill chuck, centers.
Another thing I look at is what stuff makes it shinier to a buyer that you can easily replace for better. Most of the time the more complete the tooling looks the easier the sale.
Compare what you have with what's out there for sale now and see how your machine stands up to the competition.
Figure out a number your happy with and throw it out there, the market will tell you if it's reasonable or you're OTL.
Are you buying the Hendey?


----------



## Rauce (Mar 20, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> This maybe irrelevant if it's already sold but, break it down into what has to go with the lathe ie chucks and what you can't use on the new lathe.
> Is what your thinking of keeping worth keeping or would you like to upgrade, ie QCTP, drill chuck, centers.
> Another thing I look at is what stuff makes it shinier to a buyer that you can easily replace for better. Most of the time the more complete the tooling looks the easier the sale.
> Compare what you have with what's out there for sale now and see how your machine stands up to the competition.
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty much how I approached it with the list of extras above. I'd rather get an easy sale and a happy buyer than part out everything except the bare machine to make a few extra bucks.

I am going to get the Hendey in a couple weeks. Likely buying it with the motor and VFD so going to cost me a bit more than the $400 posted price.


----------



## 140mower (Mar 20, 2022)

Congratulations, I am envious. That's a heck of a deal on a heck of a lathe. Yours looks like it would be a great lathe to own as well. The fact that it was still available after all this time means that you were meant to have it, it was just waiting for you to come along.


----------

